
Ask HN: Is there any WINE like software for running OS X software on Linux? - xstartup
Why or why not? Is it simply impossible to build?
======
stuaxo
Yes - The Darling project is exactly this:

[http://www.darlinghq.org/](http://www.darlinghq.org/)

[https://github.com/darlinghq/](https://github.com/darlinghq/)

There's a lot of info on the website about the challenges. There aren't many
people working on it, so any help would be appreciated.

------
miles
There's the old PearPC project:

[https://www.emaculation.com/doku.php/pearpc](https://www.emaculation.com/doku.php/pearpc)

"PearPC emulates a PPC Macintosh inside of Windows and Linux. It emulates a
machine capable of running OS X versions up 10.1 to 10.4 (Tiger). PearPC does
not emulate a Machine capable of running OS X 10.5 (Leopard) or greater. The
emulated machine can also run Darwin and Linux."

See also
[https://github.com/sebastianbiallas/pearpc](https://github.com/sebastianbiallas/pearpc)
and
[http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2005/01/18/Pea...](http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2005/01/18/PearPC.html)
.

------
sgillen
I’m sure it’s technically feasible, but it’s very labor intensive, there is
very little demand (as far as I can tell), and there is a very high risk of a
lawsuit.

------
guitarbill
Last time I checked, it was possible to boot macOS in VirtualBox.

What macOS-exclusive apps would be worth running in your opinion? The only one
that I use is Photos, and maybe Pixelmator. So it'd probably be quicker just
to write completely new software, which is what seems to happen.

Also, Apple has a nasty habit of breaking things between macOS versions and
messing with APIs. Maintaining a compat layer would be horrible.

~~~
moron4hire
The only piece of Apple software I can't live without is XCode, to make iOS
builds of my Unity3D apps.

~~~
guitarbill
Right. VirtualBox + overnight compiles might work (perf is going to suck).
There exist cloud macOS offerings which work well, I've used them for iOS
continuous integration. Depending on how much money those apps are making,
could also be an option?

~~~
applecrazy
Travis CI is free for OSS projects and offers a pretty cool iOS build option:
[https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/languages/objective-c/](https://docs.travis-
ci.com/user/languages/objective-c/)

------
tinus_hn
Wine is an absolutely amazing piece of software that’s easy to take for
granted. There is a large library of software exclusive to Windows so there
are enough people motivated to build it. There isn’t a whole lot of software
exclusive to Mac OS X so it’s much more difficult to get enough people
together to run such a project.

------
orionblastar
If there was, Apple might sue them for it.

So far there are GNUStep and Darling but they are not ready for prime time.

You can buy an old MacBook for $99 That can run an old MacOSX on it like 10.7
or under but it would only be a Core 2 Duo, but would use Boot camp to run
Linux.

------
Ice_cream_suit
I ran OS X under vmware for some time. It worked well on my box.

However, I failed to find any Mac applications that were sufficiently
compelling.

So I ended up deleting the OS X disk image.

------
petecox
You could try porting your code to GNUstep.

[http://gnustep.org/](http://gnustep.org/)

------
steanne
darling? [https://www.darlinghq.org/](https://www.darlinghq.org/)

